# Archos 9 vs. iPad



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

In your opinion ehmac, which one would you buy if your in the market for one of these devices.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

Chase, you should no better than to ask us to choose between a Windows 7 device and an Apple device, even one that hasn't actually been released. 

But seriously, from what little I've read, the Archos 9 is getting tepid reviews, at best. You might consider waiting until the iPad is actually released to see how it faces the cold light of day. 

(Full disclosure: I'm considering getting a netbook running ubuntu or Windows 7 just for the USB ports.)


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

As big a fan as I am, and as much faith as I have in Apple's designs and philosophy of computing (something their competitors don't even try to have), I will of course take a look at what's on offer before committing my money.

That said, look at the past to find your answer: did Archos (or anyone) beat the iPod, even after _nine years_ of trying? Has anyone really beaten the iPhone after almost three? And yet both of these devices were rather infamously branded as "over expensive and hobbled" at the time of their introduction.

I'm reminded of a song lyric:
_The newspapers shout a new style is growing
But it don't know if it's coming or going
There is fashion, there is fad
Some is good, some is bad
And the joke is rather sad
That its all just a little bit
of history repeating_


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I thought Archos went out of business years ago... Apparently not, but that tells you what their market penetration is like.


----------



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

Archos has superior audio quality to all apples"iPod" products. Apple has an extreme advertising monopoly, and brand penetration.


----------



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

chas_m said:


> As big a fan as I am, and as much faith as I have in Apple's designs and philosophy of computing (something their competitors don't even try to have), I will of course take a look at what's on offer before committing my money.
> 
> That said, look at the past to find your answer: did Archos (or anyone) beat the iPod, even after _nine years_ of trying? Has anyone really beaten the iPhone after almost three? And yet both of these devices were rather infamously branded as "over expensive and hobbled" at the time of their introduction.
> 
> ...


Are you actually saying the iPad is a good product.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

The thing about Archos products is that they appear to be wonderful at first until you find out they never seem to achieve what you would expect.
For years, I have about buggy software on Archos products, the hardware always seems decent enough. I keep hearing of people who have to do hard restarts after freeze-ups, almost every time they use other Archos devices like the Archos 5..
One thing that turned me off of any Archos product is the codecs to play movies were sold as separate downloads and not included in the purchase price.
The Archos products in the past have been much more limited in their applications than iPod-Phone.

Im guessing the Archos 9 is running Android? Yes?
Android and iPhone OSseems to be on a parallel path. Both Oss seem to be made for mobile devices with touch screesns, power efficient, simple navigation, etc.
I have a feeling the Archos is a more expensive product than the iPad, but I can't say for sure.
Id have to try both to be sure, but I do not hold my breath for bug free Archos products. 

if there is a compelling reason to get the Archos , then I wouldn't know what it is.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Oh and I just read on their Archios 5, you can not play AAC music files, until you buy a $20 codec to play your iTunes songs.


----------



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

Every product seems to have a flaw don't they?


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

minnes said:


> Oh and I just read on their Archios 5, you can not play AAC music files, until you buy a $20 codec to play your iTunes songs.


This is one thing that annoys me with iTunes, can't even make an MP3 CD. Workaround = highlight AAC infected songs, right click and select Create MP3 version. Delete AAC version, done!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Well... some folks are working on making the Archos 9 run Google's Chrome OS... maybe there's a way around it...?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Chas3 said:


> Archos has superior audio quality to all apples"iPod" products. Apple has an extreme advertising monopoly, and brand penetration.


Ah. So you're not actually interested in having a conversation, you just want to promote your choice at the expense of the one the public overwhelmingly chose by insulting it (and by extension, the people who chose Apple).

Okay, see ya round!


----------



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

chas_m said:


> Ah. So you're not actually interested in having a conversation, you just want to promote your choice at the expense of the one the public overwhelmingly chose by insulting it (and by extension, the people who chose Apple).
> 
> Okay, see ya round!


Stating Facts isn't insulting, I still use my iPod's daily. I believe the Archos 9 is what the "iPad" should of been. USB Ports, external display, real processor (The ARM is quite capable though), and a harddrive option other then a ssd. Plain and simple, I think the iPad should run a full version of OS X, not a operating system that doesn't allow flash video or java (Remind yourself Steve Jobs called it a netbook killer) If this was all in Apples sleek, sexy case I would be in line to buy one, but unfortunately apple has failed again, not for most users, since most people have no clue about any of its flaws and ill by one since there is a fruit with a bite taken out of it on the back, and this just proves my overall thought on Apple, they no longer make products for real computer users.


----------



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> Well... some folks are working on making the Archos 9 run Google's Chrome OS... maybe there's a way around it...?


That would be nice, I hate Windows 7, Mac OS X is still my choice operating system, Windows is simply for Games, aand programming.


----------



## madhatress (Jul 22, 2007)

Here's a review of the Archos 9. Doesn't sound like an iPad killer. Or an anything killer, except maybe time


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Ive read a couple of reviews and saw a Youtube video.
They are point to a medicore at best rating.
the youtube video showed the Archos 9 running a fullscreen youtube video, at about 5 frames per second. 
But is does have USB, Flash and multitasking, so I guess it's ok if you don't watch Youtube.
Not that Im defending Apple, there really isn't a single killer tablet out there.
But I do have confidence that if the iPad has a couple of years to grow and develop, they might do well.
The price I think is $599 for the Archos 9, not bad, for what you get, ...or you could get a laptop....
According to their site it runs 
PROCESSOR Intel ATOM Z510 1.1 GHz
WiFi is the G type
Battery is rated at 5 hours.
Integrated 1.3MP webcam

They include Lotus Symphony Office suite.
and a complimentary Antivirus program.

Is it just me or have I talked everyone else out of buying this, after looking at these specs?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Chas3 said:


> *Archos has superior audio quality to all apples"iPod" products.* Apple has an extreme advertising monopoly, and brand penetration.


In what way?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Chas3 said:


> ...this just proves my overall thought on Apple, they no longer make products for *real computer users*.


And just what would a "real" computer user be in your not so humble opinion?


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Apple has always made products for the consumer and creative markets, and has never made devices exclusively for the tech geeks.

This kind of thinking is what made them the success they are today.
If they just made computers for hard core tech types, they would be out of business long ago. People buy Apple products because they want a dependable, easy to use device to get specific tasks done. If the iPad is this kind of device, then it will have it's place.

I also checked out another tablet called the Viliv, and their approach was just to put XP or Win 7 on a 5 inch screen, everyone complains that the font and icons are ridiculously small and unusable.

The Android tablets are the only real competition so far, and Android is verrry similer to the iPhone OS, with the addition of Flash.


----------



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

screature said:


> In what way?



Maybe not Archos, more so Cowon. But still, the iPod touch and iPhone sound quality is garbage.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Chas3 said:


> Maybe not Archos, more so Cowon. But still, the iPod touch and iPhone sound quality is garbage.


That just isn't true, certainly not in my experience. After all it is just processing a digital file... it really depends on the quality of your headphones/speakers as to sound quality.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

*Quality of iPod audio*

There's been a lot of debate about the audio quality of the iPod in the various forums I follow. No doubt, there's a lot of Apple bashing out there, but also some good discussions. I'm not sure about the most current models, but recent iPods used well-regarded Wolfson digital-analog conversion chips. Of course, there's more involved than just the DAC chip, but much of what I've read (and what I've experienced myself) would indicate that the sound quality is pretty good. Maybe not audiophile hi-fi, but still good enough to deliver excellent sound on-the-go. 

And let's face it, in those situations where you're listening to a mobile device, other factors limit the perceived sound quality - ambient noise and headphone quality to name two.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

One of the problems is the crappy MP3's people put on their iPods, we have run iPods in concert halls with apple lossless, and I can tell you it sounds fantastic. In an effort to conserve space people over compress their audio files, then complain the that the device sounds like crap.

Crap in = Crap out

P.S. we have a few guy's where I work that listen to their iPods on $600 headphones, and I never hear them complain.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

jeepguy said:


> One of the problems is the crappy MP3's people put on their iPods, we have run iPods in concert halls with apple lossless, and I can tell you it sounds fantastic.


+1 Excellent point.


----------



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

jeepguy said:


> One of the problems is the crappy MP3's people put on their iPods, we have run iPods in concert halls with apple lossless, and I can tell you it sounds fantastic. In an effort to conserve space people over compress their audio files, then complain the that the device sounds like crap.
> 
> Crap in = Crap out
> 
> P.S. we have a few guy's where I work that listen to their iPods on $600 headphones, and I never hear them complain.


I have my iPod Touch hooked up to ETYMOTIC ER-4P, best iem's. All my music is 320kbps. I can have the same library on my buddys cowon, and hook up the same cans and you can notice a clear difference. Still, I like the iPod Touch, and the iPod Classic, so I will continue to use them even though there are better priced better alternatives (sound quality not gui), as in the case of all apples products.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Regarding the Archos 9 - it looks like garbarage. An item rushed to market in hopes of scooping any pre-ipad sales. Once the ipad comes out all the coverage and interest in it will disappear.

Regarding the ipod's sound quality - i've often read a lot of things regarding it's inferior SQ, but i've never seen any reputable review between mp3 players that did any kind of measurable difference.

There was a cnet review where they had a small group of people test various mp3 players and the ipod did come out last in testing... but it was all subjective, and they didn't really elaborate who & how everything was tested.

I also read that the DAC chip that ipods use is a top notch chip, and will yield great (top of the line for mp3 player) results when connected to a 'line in', but one weakness of the ipod is that it lacks the ability to properly drive bass through headphones, and that is where it's SQ suffers.

Not sure if any of that is accurate or not. I think it's a minor issue that people like to blow out of proportion so they have some ammo to throw at the ipod.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

Chas3 said:


> I have my iPod Touch hooked up to ETYMOTIC ER-4P, best iem's. All my music is 320kbps. I can have the same library on my buddys cowon, and hook up the same cans and you can notice a clear difference. Still, I like the iPod Touch, and the iPod Classic, so I will continue to use them even though there are better priced better alternatives (sound quality not gui), as in the case of all apples products.


You've made an interesting observation. My desktop audio system is mid-fi, with a 5G iPod hooked up, via LOD, to a small tube amp and JVC HA-DX3 cans. Everything on the iPod is in Apple lossless format. The result is pretty engaging overall. BUT, when I've swapped in my 1G iPod touch in place of the 5G, the sound is distinctly thinner and less vibrant. Granted, the music on the iPod touch is primarily 256 kpbs AAC, but the difference is so dramatic that I'm reluctant to say that it's due to the encoding. 

Have you noticed a similar difference in the sound quality between your classic and your touch? I wonder if, given everything they packed into the touch, that had to skimp on the DAC.


----------



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

never looked, friend owns classic.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

John Clay said:


> I thought Archos went out of business years ago... Apparently not, but that tells you what their market penetration is like.


lol!

no, they keep a following in the European market and people who shop at BestBuy 

Seriously, I will not buy Archos again. The firmware is very buggy and they stop supporting the product when the newer version is released.. (ok, similar to other company we all know very well... but they after market support is pityful,

At least their products play many codecs though...


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Chas3 said:


> I have my iPod Touch hooked up to ETYMOTIC ER-4P, best iem's. All my music is 320kbps. I can have the same library on my buddys cowon, and hook up the same cans and you can notice a clear difference. Still, I like the iPod Touch, and the iPod Classic, so I will continue to use them even though there are better priced better alternatives (sound quality not gui), as in the case of all apples products.


All the testing we have done is through the dock connector, which bypasses the head phone amp stage, when we ran it in a concert hall. So there maybe some differences in the headphone sound stage.


----------



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

jeepguy said:


> All the testing we have done is through the dock connector, which bypasses the head phone amp stage, when we ran it in a concert hall. So there maybe some differences in the headphone sound stage.


never looked at it that way?


----------

